# Doctor's car sticker.



## valtea (Feb 8, 2008)

Guys I need a small favor from you. This evening i was editing a poster for a hospital (To be used as wall paper) which belonged to my friend. There was a doctor's car parked infront of the building. The car does not have doctor's sign(sticker) so i want to put a doctor's sign at the rear glass. I was loooking for a doctor's sign in the internet couldn't find them. If anyone has them kindly post it or let me know the link.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 8, 2008)

you mean the plus mark with a circle ?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 8, 2008)

^ ya


----------



## valtea (Feb 8, 2008)

i think it have changed. the plus and red circle is used for Red Cross Society


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 8, 2008)

so which u want now ?

anyway.. i hope this is wat u are looking for....

*www.bbqblanton.com/DoctorOnly.jpg


----------



## valtea (Feb 8, 2008)

the new one.

Yes this is it. Do you have colored version.


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 8, 2008)

Google for Caduceus Symbol


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 8, 2008)

^ color it


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 8, 2008)

Colured version giga...


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 8, 2008)

*www.lynayre.com/images/Rainbow%20Caduceus%20Symbol.jpg

*www.onlinepolicy.org/images/healthcaduceus.png

more: *images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=Caduceus+Symbol&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## valtea (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks alot everyone. Now i know that (with your support) think digit is faster than google 
Actually i spend 25 mins looking at google. My keywords were wrong. I searched "Doctor's car sign india" and Doctors car sticker etc...


----------



## rollcage (Feb 9, 2008)

So, now this sign is used for doctors kya?


----------

